# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Perversionen der Politiker

## frank_rt

*
In was für einer Welt leben wir dann.
Aussagen von Staatschef Rodrigo Duterte, in denen er Soldaten zu Gewalt gegen Frauen aufruft, haben auf den Philippinen für Kritik und Entsetzen gesorgt. Soldaten sollten Rebellinen in ihre Geschlechtsorgane schießen, sagte Duterte bei einer Veranstaltung mit ehemaligen kommunistischen Rebellen vergangene Woche. "Ohne die sind sie nutzlos", so der Präsident in seiner Ansprache.*

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Verrückter an der Macht. Sowas wurde vom Volk gewählt.  ::

----------


## frank_rt

*JAKARTA: 
Als „pervers“ verurteilt Human Rights Watch (HRW) die Verleihung des höchsten Ordens Indonesiens an den Polizeichef der Philippinen für den Drogenkrieg in seinem Land.

Der indonesische Polizeichef General Tito Karnavian pries bei der Ordensverleihung seinen Amtskollegen General Ronald dela Rosa als „rockstarmäßige Inspiration für die Polizei und das Volk Indonesiens, wie man einen Krieg gegen Drogen führt“. Das sei eine „perverse Bewertung“ der Beteiligung eines philippinischen Beamten an den mutmaßlichen „Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit“ im philip*pinischen Drogenkrieg, hieß es dazu in der Erklärung der internationalen Menschenrechtsorganisation HRW. Karniavan hatte sich schon im Sommer 2017 als Fan des „Drogenkrieg“ auf den Philippinen geoutet und ihn als Vorbild für den Kampf gegen das Rauschgiftproblem in Indonesien gepriesen. „Durch die Praxis vor Ort sehen wir, dass Drogendealer verschwinden, wenn man sie erschießt“, sagte Karniavan.*

----------

